# 72 cutlass dash and console build



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweet start, what do you use for rapid expanding foam?


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

knever3 said:


> Sweet start, what do you use for rapid expanding foam?



Thank you .its 2lb foam from us composite


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

Sick skills man. Sub'd.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

I know I'm jumping the gun...But what is going in all the beautiful fab work your doing?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Sweet Steve...where you been hiding?


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

that is excellent fab work!!! got more pics of the car (outside, trunk, engine bay)


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

My top question is, do you have the 5.7 liter V8 or the 7.0 liter one? I love older 70's muscle cars.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

this one should be a doosey! is that magic board i see (black cardboard material under the speaker pods)? havent seen that in a minute.somebody knows what they're doing!great job,please keep sharing this looks really cool.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Steve will make a dash in a minute...he's done one or two of these cars before.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Lookin' good! Nice idea using the mixing cups to keep that area open!

Do you have any issues with filler not sticking to areas you have sprayed with that activator? I used some working at another shop once and had a really hard time with it. Apparently some of those activators contain acetone. The Sonus, MS and Select ones don't...


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

WhereAmEye? said:


> Sick skills man. Sub'd.


Thank you


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

Bluenote said:


> I know I'm jumping the gun...But what is going in all the beautiful fab work your doing?


I'll post a list with pics .the gauges are custom from dakota digital took 7 weeks for it to be made. It gets an alpine ine928 8 inch boston highs is all going in the dash .


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Sweet Steve...where you been hiding?




Still around got rid of my interest at my old shop . Went to a new shop We're as I until lately been doing more sales and manager type of work .ive stayed in the bay as we'll just didn't have much time to do this type of work. How's things been with you ? Hope all has been well.


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

CK1991 said:


> that is excellent fab work!!! got more pics of the car (outside, trunk, engine bay)


Thank you . I'll take some pics and get em posted of the car itself


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Lookin' good! Nice idea using the mixing cups to keep that area open!
> 
> Do you have any issues with filler not sticking to areas you have sprayed with that activator? I used some working at another shop once and had a really hard time with it. Apparently some of those activators contain acetone. The Sonus, MS and Select ones don't...


Thank you . .... I've never had a problem with the aerosol but have had issue with the pump style .I the think the aerosol has alcohol instead of acetone and it evaporates just my theory could be wrong .


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

jpeezy said:


> this one should be a doosey! is that magic board i see (black cardboard material under the speaker pods)? havent seen that in a minute.somebody knows what they're doing!great job,please keep sharing this looks really cool.


Thank you i appreciate it ........ Locally we're I get the black material they've always called it panel board .not sure if has another technical name . But your description is correct it's a waterproof cardboard type material that's been used for years to make door panel ,package trays ect .


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

Zippy said:


> My top question is, do you have the 5.7 liter V8 or the 7.0 liter one? I love older 70's
> 
> Iam thinking it's the 5.7 I'll check on that


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice work, dude.










MORE


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

robolop said:


> Nice work, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you sir........ Your work is quiet amazing .always great attention to details .


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Thumbs up, nice work!


----------



## tonny (Dec 4, 2010)

Very nice work! Keep the pictures coming so we can enjoy them!


----------



## Sound Auto NJ (May 20, 2013)

This looks incredible! I have never tried expanding foam for shaping before. How hard is to get a uniform shape when you are working mirror image pieces?

I have a center console job coming up soon. So, I will be watching this very closely. Great work.


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

jensclaudius said:


> Thumbs up, nice work!


Thank you


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

tonny said:


> Very nice work! Keep the pictures coming so we can enjoy them!


Thank you it's still in progress I'll keep posting as I go


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

Sound Auto NJ said:


> This looks incredible! I have never tried expanding foam for shaping before. How hard is to get a uniform shape when you are working mirror image pieces?
> 
> I have a center console job coming up soon. So, I will be watching this very closely. Great work.


Thank you....... When using foam to make mirror image parts the best advice I could give would be to make jigs with a router and map out each panel in full scale . Then its all about having a good eye and a feel for the material .


----------



## FreeTheSound (Feb 24, 2013)

Great work

Your a fabrication ninja!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Love that shade of blue!


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

FreeTheSound said:


> Great work
> 
> Your a fabrication ninja!


Lol I like that .thank you .


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

nice work coogle! nice to see quality go into something different!


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

SteveH! said:


> nice work coogle! nice to see quality go into something different!


I appreciate it thx .


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

1/2 T6061 aluminum ruff cut with jig saw finished with a router


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

Made some rings for back lighting


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

That's some great work man. Way to go.


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

YukonXL said:


> That's some great work man. Way to go.


Thank you!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yeah dude. a lot of work goes into taking a rough cut aluminum piece to a smooth as silk polished piece. not to mention all the other custom fabrication.

mad props.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

looking good. Love that aluminum!


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

req said:


> yeah dude. a lot of work goes into taking a rough cut aluminum piece to a smooth as silk polished piece. not to mention all the other custom fabrication.
> 
> mad props.


 Thank you ...that's very true I've got 5 hours each just machining these not including building the jigs or sanding and polishing .


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

theoldguy said:


> looking good. Love that aluminum!


Thank you sir


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

*More please*


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## RoyAlpine (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't know how it will sounds, but man, it looks incredible!!!


----------



## islandman (Aug 24, 2007)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## Dodslobber (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm not supposed to be looking at porn on my work computer!!


----------



## Negolien (May 17, 2010)

Dodslobber said:


> I'm not supposed to be looking at porn on my work computer!!


LOL NS huh very nice bud


----------



## tonny (Dec 4, 2010)

Really nice work! keep the pictures coming!


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen i appreciate it .


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Painted... Black even... Talking about some serious sanding time lol


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

pocket5s said:


> Painted... Black even... Talking about some serious sanding time lol


Lol man I think 70 % of this build has been sanding


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

I hate people who are better than me, and I am really hating on you right now..


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

Orion525iT said:


> I hate people who are better than me, and I am really hating on you right now..


Lol thx .....I think lol


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

coogle said:


> Thank you gentlemen i appreciate it .


Actually... no, its THANK YOU for sharing. 

Amazingly detailed and impressive work!  . World class. 
Please do continue to update. Most of us have little to say as this is beyond the norm for us.

I certainly hope the owner/customer is watching this build. He should be proud of the work.


----------



## Cooop (May 3, 2014)

Nice Job! You do nice work. I love this stuff and love working with fiberglass.

I really miss fiberglassforums.com and wish I could find where all those guys went.

Cooop


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

sydmonster said:


> Actually... no, its THANK YOU for sharing.
> 
> Amazingly detailed and impressive work!  . World class.
> Please do continue to update. Most of us have little to say as this is beyond the norm for us.
> ...


Thank you very much for the kind words it's greatly appreciate . I should have more updates real soon thx again .


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

Cooop said:


> Nice Job! You do nice work. I love this stuff and love working with fiberglass.
> 
> I really miss fiberglassforums.com and wish I could find where all those guys went.
> 
> Cooop


Thank you . I would like to see some of the old builds from the old site myself .


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## Boozted (Jun 3, 2014)

Beautiful dash. Love the detail.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

awesome fabrication - for sure. 

too bad you dont have some crazy up front subs and dedicated midbass and the kind of crazy nonsense that we all around here in diyma drool over too 


keep posting man. your work is top notch!


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

very nice work. But 3 sets of tweets up front seems like a nightmare to tune.


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

Boozted said:


> Beautiful dash. Love the detail.


Thank you


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

req said:


> awesome fabrication - for sure.
> 
> too bad you dont have some crazy up front subs and dedicated midbass and the kind of crazy nonsense that we all around here in diyma drool over too
> 
> ...


Thanks will do


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

Gosh...Where do people like you come from?...Are you from earth????? Really? What do eat?It has to be the combination of ingredients that alters your DNA structure. I'm following this till the end. Awesome work.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Very Nice


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

TOP NOTCH


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

colled96 said:


> Gosh...Where do people like you come from?...Are you from earth????? Really? What do eat?It has to be the combination of ingredients that alters your DNA structure. I'm following this till the end. Awesome work.


Lol ......... thank you very much I appreciate the kind words .


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Very Nice


Thank you


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

robolop said:


> TOP NOTCH



Thank you sir .


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Holy mother of god......how did I miss this. Mad glassin skills fo sho! Metal works not bad either......lol. Thanks for sharing......


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

coogle said:


> Thank you


It is pretty obvious but, You are the same Coogle from the now shut down fiberglassforums right. 

I seem to remember drooling on my screen at your other builds.


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

claydo said:


> Holy mother of god......how did I miss this. Mad glassin skills fo sho! Metal works not bad either......lol. Thanks for sharing......


Thank you I appreciate it


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

ndm said:


> It is pretty obvious but, You are the same Coogle from the now shut down fiberglassforums right.
> 
> I seem to remember drooling on my screen at your other builds.


Yes sir that be me . I miss that site a lot of very talented ppl was there.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

hello!
nice to see more people from fiberglassforums!


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

LBaudio said:


> hello!
> nice to see more people from fiberglassforums!


Yes it's very good to see you on this site .always enjoyed your worK!!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

thanx man! cant forget that green trunk you did a few years back....awesome!


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

LBaudio said:


> thanx man! cant forget that green trunk you did a few years back....awesome!


Thank you my friend


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## Soloact (Sep 13, 2008)

Awe man...really digging the fabrication work on this...fine job!


----------

